# So, been playing me some Cataclysm



## Bianca (May 6, 2010)

Shit is so cash â™¥


----------



## DaxCyro (May 6, 2010)

Doubtful, as the game is still under "friends and family" invites in Alpha, and that all of those are under non-disclosure agreement (aka. saying anything equals a meaty lawsuit).


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 6, 2010)

DaxCyro said:


> Doubtful, as the game is still under "friends and family" invites in Alpha, and that all of those are under non-disclosure agreement (aka. saying anything equals a meaty lawsuit).


The client was leaked; those with access to a leaked client are not bound by the NDA or lawsuits.  The leakers yes, users no.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 6, 2010)

Interesting, 'cause last I heard, WoW still sucked.

:O


----------



## Bianca (May 6, 2010)

DaxCyro said:


> Doubtful, as the game is still under "friends and family" invites in Alpha, and that all of those are under non-disclosure agreement (aka. saying anything equals a meaty lawsuit).


Can take more screenshots if you want


----------



## Mailbox (May 6, 2010)

If what you speak is true.. show us the female Worgen! No one's seen that yet. =P


----------



## Taralack (May 6, 2010)

I don't think they even have a model for female worgen yet XD


----------



## Mailbox (May 6, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I don't think they even have a model for female worgen yet XD



Well, the button would be blacked out, I assume, if that were the case.. 
Clicking on it must do_ something_, even if it's just an empty space. I wanna see! ;D Pwease OP?


----------



## Sauvignon (May 7, 2010)

Worgens are hot. What level do you have to be to get one, or can you start with one?


----------



## Bianca (May 7, 2010)

You can start with one. If you select Female Worgen you end up with the male without the mane. To prove legitimacy, I'll set the name in the screenshot to Mailbox â™¥




More amusingly it seems the entire head is missing, and it just maps the last head texture you had selected (male Worgen, in this case) to the missing section. If you select a female of any other race and THEN switch to Worgen it maps THEIR texture to the head which is hilarious.


----------



## Mailbox (May 7, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Worgens are hot. What level do you have to be to get one, or can you start with one?



You can start with one! If you've bought Cataclysm.

Annnd sexy screenshot!


----------



## Taralack (May 7, 2010)

Told you :V


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

Goblins are so much cooler than Worgen.


----------



## Bando (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Goblins are so much cooler than Worgen.



Wtfno. Worgens always get 1% extra DPS. That's so awesome.

Oh yeah. Lol, I'm back guize.


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Wtfno. Worgens always get 1% extra DPS. That's so awesome.


Yes but goblins built a fucking golf course and a highway in azshara. And they get a jetpack. And their mounts are cars.

Sorry but goblins win.


----------



## Bando (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes but goblins built a fucking golf course and a highway in azshara. And they get a jetpack. And their mounts are cars.
> 
> Sorry but goblins win.



Ok, that does it. Goblins are winmasters.

They always get exalted pricing on faction items, too! :3


----------



## Kanin (May 7, 2010)

What are the worgen druid forms like? Show us. D:


----------



## Azbulldog (May 7, 2010)

Not everything exists in the game client yet. You'll have to wait a few more patches to see the female worgen, druid forms, etc. Having spent a few hours flying around the world on a sandbox server, I can say that it is still very much...unfinished. So don't get your hopes up to see anything crazy any time soon. They're taking their time as they always do.
Some of the new zones look finished, others are still missing some elements. Some areas don't even seem to be implemented at all, like Deathwing Scar is just a chunk of missing land. Many areas still are untouched like the Ironforge airport which I am anxiously waiting to see what they will do with it. Old Ironforge got a small facelift, but is still blocked off. So who knows; wait and see.


----------



## Ozriel (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes but goblins built a fucking golf course and a highway in azshara. And they get a jetpack. And their mounts are cars.
> 
> Sorry but goblins win.



.....
I am going to get my main exalted with them so I can get the car. :V

The Worgen's racials are decent, but only so if you are going to play a non plate and/or cloth wearing class. You can probably excpect a nerf in the racial speed ability so it does not stack with any other speed abilites, such as Dash (For druids and rogues), aspect of the Pack/Cheetah, and the engineer boots that add haste and a speed boost. If people bitch about it enough, it will most likely share a cooldown with Dash. 

I wouldn't mind making one, but I'll just stick to leveling my current toons.


----------



## Jelly (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes but goblins built a fucking golf course and a highway in azshara. And they get a jetpack. And their mounts are cars.
> 
> Sorry but goblins win.



Also, their racial city is awesome.


----------



## Oovie (May 7, 2010)

Worgen look so silly! I thought the "classic" look was much more intimidating.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 7, 2010)

Is it just me, or do they look a bit leonine?


----------



## Jelly (May 7, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Is it just me, or do they look a bit leonine?



i keep getting this sensation that the female worgen are going to look very cat-like
sexual dimorphism wasn't ridiculous enough


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 9, 2010)

So excited


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Wish I could put WoW on my laptop :/


----------



## Rifter (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sorry but goblins win.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 9, 2010)

Rifter said:


>


You think so?!?


----------



## Rifter (May 9, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> You think so?!?



Worgen gifs are the best gifs.


----------



## Darkwing (May 9, 2010)

I have the Cataclysm installer running now, I'm so excited, I've been waiting for the alpha for so long


----------



## BloodYoshi (May 9, 2010)

goblins have 100% more attitude than worgen

plus the fact that worgen are allies just ruins it


----------



## Rifter (May 9, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> goblins have 100% more attitude than worgen
> 
> plus the fact that worgen are allies just ruins it



Of course they do, they're Goblins. Worgen are there to occupy the badass/dapper end of the spectrum.

if it's red it's dead


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 10, 2010)

Rifter said:


> Worgen gifs are the best gifs.



But you should at least dress them 





Cus y'Know, armour is guuuud!


----------



## Ozriel (May 11, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> goblins have 100% more attitude than worgen
> 
> plus the fact that worgen are allies just ruins it



And Goblins have cars. :V


----------

